

3 Things That Hold You Back When You Use Trello - eviluncle
http://dapulse.com/better_than_trello

======
huemorgan
Right on the spot! I stopped using trello exactly because I tried so hard to
make it work for planning because their UI is so simple - but it just didn't
work.

